# El GAP en los transformadores



## dragondgold (Dic 16, 2009)

Antes que nada discúlpame Fogonazo ni me había dado cuenta de que había creado doble post en el otro tema con el mismo título, fue un error mío no fue mi intención.

Bueno así que ahora les doy mi pregunta a ver si pueden ayudarme:

A qué se llama GAP en los transformadores que hasta ahora yo he escuchado de ferrita. Ya he buscado en el foro, en internet, en libros, en todos lados y todos mencionan al GAP como un espacio en el centro del transformador que habla algo sobre que provoca una chispa o algo así pero no explican nada solo lo he visto mencionado y no se que diferencia hace.

En un post de Mnicolau  sobre la fuente SMPS de 300W dijo que no se puede hacer esa fuente si el transformador tiene GAP pero la verdad que no logro entender que hace ese dichoso GAP.

Espero puedan ayudarme...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2009)

El Gap es un espacio de aire intercalado sobre la rama central del núcleo (En general) 
de los transformadores de ferrita.
En el dibujo tienes un núcleo Sin y Con GAP


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 16, 2009)

Según tengo entendido, se utilizan los transformadores de ferrita con GAP solo en fuentes conmutadas del tipo flyback. Estos no sirven para ser utlizados en topologias como Push-Pull, Full Bridge, etc.

Creo que ese espacio de aire tiene algo que ver con el flujo electromagnético, no puedo dar mas detalles.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2009)

Cuando pongo Gap en google me aparece camisas...
Mejor voy por un libro


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 16, 2009)

Si se que es un espacio de aire en la rama central pero no logro encontrar que función cumple... en que afecta. Leí que se usa en la topología flyback pero que sucede si se la usa en half o full bridge?? Ni en libros de SMPS encuentro la respuesta. Porque estoy en la construcción de una SMPS de 2KW full bridge y tengo un trafo que le puedo sacar 5KW fácilmente, pero tiene GAP y no se en que influiría. El GAP es de 1-2mm si le pongo un papel en ese espacio quedaría eliminado el GAP?? Como no se que función cumple no puedo saber si se lo puede eliminar o no....

Saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 16, 2009)

Yo tambien pase por lo mismo que vos. A proposito, gap significa Estrecho, espacio entre dos cosas.

Bueno, por aqui es muy dificil conseguir transformadores de ferrita de los tipos EE45 o EE XX, es decir, no se venden los choppers con sus caracteristicas por lo tanto es imposible diseñar SMPS.

Un dia fui a la casa de electronica y vi un trafo bien grande y me dijeron que era para respuesto de televisores samsung. Vine a casa, lo puse a hervir para aflojar el pegamento, lo desarme y le quite las bobinas. 

No conocia ninguna de sus caracteristicas, asi que pregunte aca en el foro y me dijeron que si era de televisor seguro era del tipo flyback y tenia GAP, por lo tanto no le podia sacar mucha potencia como supuse.


Una lastima, lo que podes hacer es limar una de las E(la que tiene la rama central mas corta) para que se unan las dos E, yo lo hice pero no llega a probar el trafo.

*
Si alguien pudiera aportar algo sobre el GAP sería genial*

Saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola amigos yo tambien estoy muy interesado en este tema quiero saber donde puedo sacar un poco de informacion de distintas tecnicas de bobinado, para un transfo de ferrita, hice una fuente es una copia de la x-fi que anda por ahi en internet la fuente anda pero puse gap como no encontre mucha informacion me guie en algo que encontre para bobinar, y cuando la prendo me tira muy bajo voltaje +- 12 y poca fuerza, en el primario le di 28 vueltas y en el secundario 14 vueltas por rama, voy a desarmar el transfo y volverla a hacer sin gap, con un inductometro que me compre hace poco, no tengo mucho tiempo libre por eso apure mucho este proyecto; dejo unas fotos, saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Dic 17, 2009)

Me parecio ver alguna vez un comentario en donde se decia que usaron un transformador con gap en una fuente conmutada half-bridge y encendio..pero en el segundo intento puuum!! hay que tener mucho cuidado con eso, no cualquier transformador se puede poner en fuentes de ese tipo y similares.En mi localidad solo se consiguen transformadores de ese tipo,y peor aun, sin referencia alguna.Preferiblemente montar un toroide( para half o full bridge)


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 17, 2009)

Bueno, me toca dar un pequeño aporte.

El GAP en los transformadores de ferrita (casi esclusivo en transformadores en configuracion flyback) sirve para resetear el nucleo.

Cuando utilizas fuentes en topologia full-bridge, half Bridge o push-pull, tienes un flujo magnetico bipolar, esto quiere decir que cuando el nucleo trabaja en la region lineal, va en camino a saturacion ( a donde nunca debe de llegar) y conmuta al otro transistor para que cambie el sentido del flujo magnetico, esto hace que la magnitud del flujo magnetico caiga y se invierta por las 2 conmutaciones de los transistores.

Cuando tienes una fuente Flyback, solo tienes un sentido en el cual fluye el campo magnetico, si utilizas un nucleo sin gap y desconectas el flujo decrece  pero no llega a desaparecer, y cuando empieza a conducir de nuevo el transistor, el campo magnetico que sigue en el nucleo se suma con el campo que va creciendo y asi se llega a saturar y destrosar el transistor por el nucleo saturado.

Lo que hace el GAP es eliminar rapidamente el campo magnetico almacenado en el nucleo ya que el flujo que va de adentro hacia afuera es es cortado por que no tiene circuito cerrado. y por eso es la alta dispercion de energia en esa topologia.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2009)

Hay muchisima info al respecto de GAP.  ( Buscar Como: Transformers GAP)
Seleccione este articulo que me parece interesante.
Lo traduje por medio del traductor de Google.

Basicamente es un “espacio vacio” . esto es que no hay algo de lo que conforma el todo.
En un transformador de ferrita sirbe ese espacio vacio “Algo” según donde se localize ese vacio en el núcleo.
Puede servir para aumentar la histerisis del transformador Etc.

Los reactores saturables traen un GAP para mejorar el control De la(s) Bobinas Que controlan la carga.

En fin entren a los enlaces de abajo, alli hay mucha teoria.

saludos
a sus ordenes

(Algunas Frases no estan debidamente Traducidas)
¿Qué es exactamente la función de la brecha de aire?Cuando se le preguntó a esta pregunta, la mayoría de los ingenieros de responder, "Evita la saturación de centrales". Aunque esto puede ser cierto en algunos casos, no es cierto en general. De hecho, en un transformador, el espacio de aire no va a evitar la saturación causada por un exceso de polarización de tensión de corriente alterna, como veremos. Además, el espacio de aire tiene varias otras funciones críticas.

Fig.1 muestra dos B idealizada / H bucles para un núcleo de ferrita típico. La pendiente pronunciada (alta permeabilidad) es un núcleo sin un espacio de aire y la pendiente más gradual para el núcleo mismo con un pequeño espacio de aire. Para empezar, vamos a suponer el centro se va a utilizar para un transformador de alta frecuencia o un inductor. (Un transformador o inductor, es sólo polarizada con componentes de la corriente alterna, mientras que un estrangulador o fly-back transformador tiene tanto DC y AC).

Si asumimos que el tamaño del núcleo, se vuelve primordial, y la frecuencia están predefinidos, la escala vertical B (densidad de flujo, Tesla) es proporcional al voltaje aplicado (VIN) (tal vez prefiera pensar en términos de segundos voltios). Para este ejemplo, una tensión de onda cuadrada (VIN) debe ser considerado. Esto se muestra a la izquierda del diagrama.Observe que cuando el valor máximo de (Bm) se prevé el derecho a fin de intersección con la no-B brechas y brechas / bucles H, el margen entre el pico punto de trabajo (BM) y el valor de saturación (BSAT) sigue siendo el mismo con o sin cámara de aire. Por lo tanto, si la tensión aplicada se aumentara hasta el punto de saturación, la introducción de un espacio de aire no ayuda.

En el caso de un transformador o inductor, el espacio de aire sólo reduce la pendiente de la B / H bucle, la reducción de la permeabilidad y la inductancia, y por lo tanto el aumento de la magnetización corriente en el primario. Recuerde que los flujos de corriente de magnetización en la primaria - incluso si la secundaria es de circuito abierto. 
La escala horizontal H (campo magnético, Oersted) es proporcional a la corriente cuando el tamaño del núcleo, la permeabilidad, y se convierte se han definido. El aumento del campo magnético existente entre los núcleos nongapped y brechas se ve claramente en la proyección de las intersecciones en el B / H bucles. Así, en el ejemplo del transformador, la diferencia se utiliza para reducir la inductancia (tal vez para aplicaciones de resonancia). En algunos casos, un espacio de aire muy pequeños pueden ser utilizados en un transformador para definir la inductancia primaria y reducir las variaciones de fabricación. Tenga en cuenta que la diferencia no impedirá que la saturación en auténticas aplicaciones del transformador. 

En bobinas de conducción continua, flyback "Transformers", y de una sola terminal transmita transformadores, la función de la brecha de aire es diferente (transformadores flyback son realmente ahoga con extra devanados aislados). 

En estrangulador aplicaciones, que normalmente se conoce la corriente directa (por lo general, la media de carga de CC corriente aplicada al filtro de salida en una fuente de alimentación conmutadas). 

En cuanto a la figura.2, se puede ver un cuadrante de la B anterior / bucle H para un núcleo de ferrita, con y sin un espacio de aire. Entramos en esto con el parámetro conocido (corriente directa) en la escala horizontal, H. 

Al proyectar esta hacia arriba, la intersección central brechas en BDC no está saturada, mientras que la intersección núcleo nongapped (línea superior) está bien a la saturación (en Bsat). Por lo tanto, la primera acción de la brecha de aire en esta solicitud es para evitar la saturación (que también cambia la permeabilidad y por lo tanto, la inductancia también). 
Debido a que normalmente se conoce la tensión alterna aplicada la tensión en la estrangulación, podemos aplicar esto a la escala vertical, B, utilizando la línea de flujo de corriente continua (BDC) como el valor medio. Esto es creado por la proyección a la izquierda de la intercepción del valor de corriente continua de H en la B brechas / loop H, como se muestra. Observe que el valor máximo de densidad de flujo (Bm) es ahora la suma de los valores CC y CA, y es mucho más cerca de la saturación, una brecha más grande, sería preferible. La proyección de la componente alterna de nuevo a H escala horizontal muestra el rizado de corriente. Recuerde que el aumento de la brecha de aire reducirá aún más la densidad de flujo generado por la corriente, pero no reducirá el pico a pico de cambio de flujo de corriente alterna, ya que esta es una función de la tensión aplicada. Si intenta dibujar, usted verá que la densidad de flujo media se reducirá mientras que el pico máximo de cambio de flujo de ca seguirá siendo la misma (el anuncio de que el pico a pico de onda actual de aumento). 
Por último, incluso los diseños discontinuos adelante se beneficiarán de un espacio de aire, como el valor de flujo residual estará más cerca de cero, lo que permite un mayor rango de flujo de trabajo de densidad. 

Enlaces Acerca De GAP (Teoria)http://www.beigebag.com/case_xfrmer_4.htm
Transformer Question No. 14 - Transformers air-gap
http://electronicdesign.com/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=22204


----------



## zopilote (Dic 17, 2009)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Me parecio ver alguna vez un comentario en donde se decia que usaron un transformador con gap en una fuente conmutada half-bridge y encendio..pero en el segundo intento puuum!! hay que tener mucho cuidado con eso, no cualquier transformador se puede poner en fuentes de ese tipo y similares.En mi localidad solo se consiguen transformadores de ese tipo,y peor aun, sin referencia alguna.Preferiblemente montar un toroide( para half o full bridge)





luisgrillo dijo:


> Bueno, me toca dar un pequeño aporte.
> 
> El GAP en los transformadores de ferrita (casi esclusivo en transformadores en configuracion flyback) sirve para resetear el nucleo.
> 
> ...



La primera fuente smps que hice fue una half bridge de 12Vdc a +-30Vdc, y el núcleo la saque de una TV (topologia Flyback), lo que me extraña es que el artilugio siga funcionando con gap, ya me lo trageron para darle una reparada (se desconecto la targeta de control por la vibracion), pues es la fuente de un amplificador para un omnibus interprovincial, y su tiempo  ya es de cuatro años, lo que me fije es que las resistencias snuber mancharon la zona (por temperatura) donde las ubique.
 Asi que no es un impedimento eso de los núcleo, los resiclas de TVs, puedes coges dos iguales y lo desarmas y ya tendras uno sin gap.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 17, 2009)

El Gap se utiliza en núcleos de ferrita, para linealizar la curva B-H(densidad de flujo - intensidad de flujo magnético). 
Con el Gap, el núcleo de ferrita tiene una permiabilidad relativa constituida por la permiabilidad propia del material y la del aire. Como la permiabilidad del aire es lineal, y no se satura, ahora el núcleo será mas lineal y se saturará con niveles mayores de intensidad de flujo. 
La saturación del núcleo es peligrosa porque en esta región la permiabilidad relativa decrece abruptamente, lo cual hace que disminuya la inductancia, y esto hace aumentar la corriente. Este aumento de corriente perjudica al circuito. En una fuente Flyback esta corriente daña al transistor de conmutación.
Por eso se trata de evitar la saturación colocando el Airgap.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

Entonces, el GAP sirve para evitar que el nucleo se sature, pero se usa en la topología flyback, como explico luisgrillo si se usa trafo con GAP en half o full-bridge quema los transistores. 
En todos lados definen al GAP como un espacio de AIRE, entonces si yo le pusiera un papel por ejemplo el GAP quedaría eliminado? Porque es muy riesgoso limar el nucleo para que quede sin GAP, la ferrita es muy fragil y hay que limarlo muy parejo sino no se tocan bien ambas partes y no sirve...


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

No, el papel no es un material ferromagnético como la ferrita, no vas a eliminar el gap simplemente colocando algo para cubrir ese espacio físico que queda libre.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

Y si pusiera un pedazo de hierro por ejemplo? No serviria verdad? Porque el hierro se satura a menos frecuencia que el ferrite...


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 17, 2009)

no, el hierro tampoco te sirve.
Y colocar papel es lo mismo que no colocar nada, ya que su permiabilidad es la del aire. Incluso se puede utilizar papel  o cinta de mylar en un prototipo para ir probando que tamaño de air gap realizar, y luego comprar un núcleo con un airgap definido.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

Es que la intención es eliminar el GAP porque con GAP sirve para topología flyback solamente. Si lo limo con mucha paciencia y despacito y logro que se toquen bien serviría?? Es que quiero aprovechar este núcleo le saco 3KW a 200KHz y no es muy facil conseguir nucleos ni son baratos por aqui...


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

Alguien me acuerdo que había armado la half-bridge limando con cuidado las "E" hasta eliminar el gap y comentó que no tuvo ningún problema...


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 17, 2009)

Si, en teoría si queda  la superficie bien plana te serviría.
El tema es que se va a complicar mucho limarlo, y corrés un gran riesgo de partir la ferrita.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

Así es... no debe ser nada nada sencillo, y menos con un núcleo grande.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

Si lo se mi idea es buscar un vidrio (que es perfectamente plano) y con una lija 180 darle con paciencia (mucha paciencia) hasta que quede sin el GAP. De todos modos no es más de 1mm así que no creo que reniegue tanto


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 17, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Bueno, me toca dar un pequeño aporte.
> 
> El GAP en los transformadores de ferrita (casi esclusivo en transformadores en configuracion flyback) sirve para resetear el nucleo.
> 
> ...


EXCELENTE explicación "luisgrillo". Tenia una vaga idea de que esa era mas o menos su función.


zopilote dijo:


> La primera fuente smps que hice fue una half bridge de 12Vdc a +-30Vdc, y el núcleo la saque de una TV (topologia Flyback), lo que me extraña es que el artilugio siga funcionando con gap, ya me lo trageron para darle una reparada (se desconecto la targeta de control por la vibracion), pues es la fuente de un amplificador para un omnibus interprovincial, y su tiempo ya es de cuatro años, lo que me fije es que las resistencias snuber mancharon la zona (por temperatura) donde las ubique.
> Asi que no es un impedimento eso de los núcleo, los resiclas de TVs, puedes coges dos iguales y lo desarmas y ya tendras uno sin gap.
> 
> Etolipoz
> -------


Me diste una muy buena idea. Eso de juntar dos nucleos iguales esta genial, al rato voy a comprar otra trafo igual al que tengo.



dragondgold dijo:


> Si lo se mi idea es buscar un vidrio (que es perfectamente plano) y con una lija 180 darle con paciencia (mucha paciencia) hasta que quede sin el GAP. De todos modos no es más de 1mm así que no creo que reniegue tanto


Yo hice eso, con un taladrito de mano y la lija giratoria. Tenes que tener en cuenta una cosa, al colocar las E en el plastico donde se encuentra la bobina, se peguen los extremos de las dos partes, porque algunos estan muy justos y no lo permiten u entonces no sirve


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

Si el tema del carrete es bastante grueso en los extremos donde apoyan las E así que puedo limarlo total es plástico y hacer que los extremos de las E se unan... Si alguien ya ha probado esta técnica de limar el núcleo y le anduvo comente por favor!!!


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 17, 2009)

Yo tengo un DREMEL y tienen un disco de limado, yo con ese lime unos cuantos nucleos y fue rapido y me funcionaron perfecto.

Lo del calentamiento exesivo en la red snubber a causa del gap es por lo que decia arriba, como el campo magnetico del nucleo no tiene circuito cerrado a causa del gap, la dispersion de energia es mucho mas alta y como la funcion de la red snubber es eliminar esa energia por eso se calienta de mas.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2009)

luisgrillo a que te referís con un disco de limado... Mi abuelo dice (es de la vieja escuela  ) que si yo intento limar ese transformador nunca me va a salir parejo es correcto eso?? Es muy duro el ferrite como para una lija??


----------



## AJL (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola, yo lime un nucleo de televisor ER42 que tenia gap, y no es muy dificil... cuesta porque es MUY duro el ferrite pero se puede. Con una lija de grano 60 sobre una superficie plana (mesada) y darle hasta que quede bien parejo, y despues con una lija 180 lo terminas de enparejar. Por lo menos a mi me quedo bien liso y hace perfecto contacto toda la superficie.

Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola a todos. Revivo éste muerto del mas allá solo porque el tema a tratar haría que muchos preguntaran de nuevo que es el GAP. Hoy compré chapas para hacerme un pequeño trafo de unos 50VA. Sorpresa la que me he llevado cuando observo que las láminas en "E" traen la "pata" del centro más corta unos 2mm, como para formar un GAP en el centro. Jamás había visto esta particularidad en trafos de 50-60Hz, las chapas son nuevas y las que he comprado en el pasado no traen esa apreciación. ¿Alguien conoce algo al respecto?


----------



## jorger (Dic 9, 2015)

Si intercalas las chapas unas con otras no creo que sea relevante.. no va a quedar un GAP como tal ya que según las vayas montando, las chapas "de abajo" cierran el circuito magnético con las "de arriba".

Otra cosa es que se coloquen las chapas formando un bloque diferenciado en forma de E y otro en forma de I, en ese caso te iba aquedar un gap considerable ya que el final de la pierna central de la E no haría contacto alguno con el resto del núcleo.

En núcleos de chapa para 50-60Hz no sé en que puede afectar el gap y me sumo a la pregunta con muchísima curiosidad.. Tengo por ahí el núcleo de una reactancia de 300w para lámparas de vapor de sodio.. y dan ganas de hacerse un transformador con él, pero tiene GAP claramente visible. El núcleo es un bloque I y otro bloque E. Éste último tiene la pierna central mas corta que las demás. Algo así como 1mm y medio


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2015)

jorger dijo:


> Si intercalas las chapas unas con otras no creo que sea relevante.. no va a quedar un GAP como tal ya que según las vayas montando, las chapas "de abajo" cierran el circuito magnético con las "de arriba"


Tienes razón que no quedará un GAP porque las chapas quedan intercambiadas... Me preocupa un descenso brusco de la eficiencia del trafo o sobrecalentamiento de las bobinas...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , lo "gap" en la perna central diminue la inductancia de los devanados , por eso es nesesario tener mucho cuidado para que la curriente de magnectización del devanado primario  no si eleve demasiadamente provocando la saturación del flujo magnectico  y por consequenzia un calientamento ecesivo del nucleo .
Haora en fuentes conmutadas lo "gap" es un meo de "trimar" (ayuste fino) de la inductancia del primario donde cuanto major es la distancia del "gap" menor es la inductancia de los devanados .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy (Sep 2, 2020)

Vuelvo con este tema porque no me quedó claro. Las cuentas no me cierran. Lo que yo veo es que tengo un núcleo de ferrita. Según mis cálculos el campo llega a 0,3T (saturación) con una corriente muy baja por el bobinado. Es como que es "demasiado magnético". Pero si le hago un corte, el campo baja un montón. Ahora, de qué me serviría que el campo baje si también baja la inductancia y tengo que darle más vueltas para compensar... Bueno, lo que encuentro es que el campo sube linealmente con la cantidad de vueltas, pero la inductancia lo hace con el cuadrado de la cantidad de vueltas.
Entonces, al hacer el gap, me baja el campo y la inductancia, entonces le doy más vueltas al bobinado para llegar a la misma inductancia, a la cual llego fácilmente porque sube cuadráticamente, pero como el campo no sube tanto, el resultado es que me queda una bobina de la misma inductancia  que la que había alcanzado sin gap, pero que permite que le haga circular más corriente sin saturar porque trabaja con menos campo. Por favor díganme si estoy equivocado.
Pero esa lógica no me funciona con las fuentes que veo que hacen por acá, porque veo que les dan 40 vueltas a núcleos sin GAP y en los cálculos me da que esos núcleos se recontra saturarían con las corrientes que tienen que circular. Sin embargo a todo el mundo le funciona. Algo estoy calculando mal.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Es que añadir entrehierros es como circular con el freno de mano o las ruedas deshinchadas.
Tendría que pensar la utilidad de empeorar un circuito magnético, pero no se me ocurre.
Si quieres empeorarlo, no pongas núcleo o pon uno de peor calidad que es mas barato.


----------



## gabriel_diy (Sep 2, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Es que añadir entrehierros es como circular con el freno de mano o las ruedas deshinchadas.
> Tendría que pensar la utilidad de empeorar un circuito magnético, pero no se me ocurre.
> Si quieres empeorarlo, no pongas núcleo o pon uno de peor calidad que es mas barato.



No es que lo quiera empeorar. Es la solución que le encuentro a mi problema.
Estoy simulando en LTSPICE una fuente de 300W.
Con una inductancia de 80uH en el primario funciona bien, tengo poca variación de tensión en el secundario para las distintas cargas que pongo.
Cuando la fuente está conmutando, la corriente del primario sigue una onda triangular que es la que asegura que haya variación del flujo magnético para que se produzca FEM en el secundario. Esa onda triangular, con esta inductancia oscila entre -6A y +6A aproximadamente. Si pongo una inductancia mayor, la corriente se reduce, si pongo una menor, aumenta (además de que pierdo eficiencia).
Con el núcleo que tengo, se llega a 80uH muy fácil, son 12 vueltas. Pero para esa cantidad de vueltas, con 2,5A ya se satura el núcleo.
En cambio si le hago un gap de 1mm, para llegar a los 80uH son 36 vueltas y al bajar el campo, recién satura con 7,45A.
Yo creo que es la solución para mí, pero no entiendo cómo es que hacen para usar los trafos sin gap para potencias como estas o mayores sin que se les saturen.


----------



## vrainom (Sep 16, 2020)

El gap o entrehierro es una resistencia para el flujo magnético (reluctancia), hace que necesites más corriente para obtener el mismo magnetismo. 

En un transformador directo en topología forward, half o full bridge el flujo magnético es transferido directamente al secundario y en topología flyback es "almacenado" para transferirlo al disiparse.

Entonces, según tengo entendido, si sin gap necesitas 1A para obtener .1T de flujo magnético, con gap necesitarás más corriente para obtener el mismo .1T, pero el secundario refleja solamente la fuerza electro motriz generada por el .1T y ahí no ganaste nada. Lo que sí aumenta es el efecto contra electro motriz (flyback) por el desacople y necesitarás reforzar el snubber.

Por tanto para un transformador directo si tu núcleo se satura necesitas un núcleo más grande.


----------



## gabriel_diy (Sep 16, 2020)

vrainom dijo:


> El gap o entrehierro es una resistencia para el flujo magnético (reluctancia), hace que necesites más corriente para obtener el mismo magnetismo.
> 
> En un transformador directo en topología forward, half o full bridge el flujo magnético es transferido directamente al secundario y en topología flyback es "almacenado" para transferirlo al disiparse.
> 
> ...



Me imagino que sí, si satura debería necesitar un núcleo más grande. La pregunta es, a todos los que están haciendo estas fuentes de 300W con el IR2153 y el núcleo EI33, cómo es que no se les satura? qué campo está pasando por ese núcleo?


----------



## vrainom (Sep 16, 2020)

Si el núcleo es de las mismas dimensiones y bajo las mismas condiciones no se satura supongo que la aleación del núcleo es distinta.


----------



## gabriel_diy (Sep 17, 2020)

No quería hacer esto pero lamentablemente deberé recurrir al método de prueba y error. O prueba y explosión...


----------



## gusty100 (Nov 12, 2020)

Que tal como estan me presento, soy gustavo, fecuente lector de los hilos del foro.
Respecto a limar el nucleo, cuento mi experiencia.
tenia un nucleo de 42 con GAP de 1,2 mm.
primero me fije que el juevo vertical del carete fuera igual o superior al del gap del nucleo. lo puse y lo movi vertical tenia juego, lo medi con el calibre y me dio 1,3mm jugado!. ya que la medicion en plastico tiene mas error.
Bueno empece limando el carrete en la canalidura superior e inferior para ganar unas decimas, lo empareje raspando con un cuter y me quedo de 1,5 comodo.
use lija fina para madera y lija al agua para la terminacion.
lo importante es tomar el nucleo con cuatro dedos para evitar que se partan los bracitos
Le di primero con la lija P80 para madera y la terminacion con la lija al agua de 220. que apoyando muy bien.
Lo estoy bobinando. Les cuento el resultado


----------

